# Juno being naughty



## welovejuno (Jul 27, 2013)

Another video my mom took of Juno in the backyard:






Thanks for watching!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

It looks like Juno was having a grand time being naughty!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My bet would be Juno's not done quite yet...it looks like Juno found the sweet spot in your yard and there's more work to be done. Good luck! Cute video.

Pete & Woody


----------

